# Farmlachse in fast allen Flüssen in Nordtrodelag



## Ickeforelle

Hier mal ein Zeitungsartikel von 2.7.2011
Leider befinden sich zur Zeit in fast allen Flüssen Zuchtlachse,
Und das Thema ist so alt wie die Lachszucht selbst, nur die Zahlen steigen und steigen.#q

http://www.adressa.no/nyheter/okonomi/article1655810.ece


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Farmlachse in fast allen Flüssen in Nordtrodelag*



Ickeforelle schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Zeitungsartikel von 2.7.2011
> Leider befinden sich zur Zeit in fast allen Flüssen Zuchtlachse,
> Und das Thema ist so alt wie die Lachszucht selbst, nur die Zahlen steigen und steigen.#q
> 
> http://www.adressa.no/nyheter/okonomi/article1655810.ece


 

Moin Sascha,
ja das ist echt traurig......|rolleyes. Das sind nun mal die "Nebenwirkungen" von der kommerziellen Fischzucht. 
(Einen Grund mehr für uns bei Ausfalltagen auf See, bei dir die "Fusselrute" zu schwingen....)


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Farmlachse in fast allen Flüssen in Nordtrodelag*

Das da gerade diese Jahr die Zahlen deutlich steigen, war leider zu erwarten, nachdem letztes Jahr in Hitra gut 200.000 Zuchtlachse von je rund 3 Pfund aus einer Zucht enwichen waren :c:c.
Und da bei vielen Norwegern das Bewusstsein für den Wert von genetisch "sauberen" Wildlachsstämmen nicht wirklich entwickelt ist, wird das Problem wahrscheinlich nicht besser werden...

Bei einer Diskussion um neue Lachszuchten (und deren negative Einwirkungen auf die Wildlachsstämme) rund um Fröja hat der Bürgermeister von Fröja doch ernsthaft den Satz "Dann lasst den Wildlachs doch aussterben" fallen gelassen #q#q#q
Kein weiterer Kommentar...

Gruß
Mefo-Schreck


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Farmlachse in fast allen Flüssen in Nordtrodelag*

#d..........da ist man sich wohl den Konsequenzen / Auswirkungen nicht bewusst...#c. Aber solange damit Geld verdient wird, wird es auch solche Infos immer wieder geben......|rolleyes


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Farmlachse in fast allen Flüssen in Nordtrodelag*

Die Äusserung des Bürgermeisters von Fröja beweist, dass es schlimmer ist!! Bewusstsein für die negativen Auswirkungen/Konsequenzen schon...aber es ist vielen sch***egal wegen "Kohle" #q#q

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Angelfreund60

*AW: Farmlachse in fast allen Flüssen in Nordtrodelag*

Aus der Ferne lässt sich ja auch immer gut meckern, wenn man Ort auf das Geld angewiesen ist. Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich eine Diskussion über Aale und ob man zur Sicherung der Bestände nicht auf Aal-Angeln verzichten soll. Immerhin lassen sich Aale nicht nachzüchten. Aber Pustekuchen, da gibt es genug die nach dem Motto "nach mir die Sintflut" handeln und leben ...


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Farmlachse in fast allen Flüssen in Nordtrodelag*

Der Wildlachsbestand in Norwegen ist für europäische Verhältnisse nahezu außergewöhnlich. 
Es gibt zahlreiche den Lebensbedingungen in den Flüssen angepasste Lachsbestände, von den viele bereits vom Aussterben bedroht sind. In Genbanken werden daher Milch und Rogen zahlreicher Wildpopulationen aufbewahrt. 
Von 7.500 gelegten Lachseiern kehren gerade mal 4 Fische zum Laichplatz zurück um sich selbst fortzupflanzen. Das sind 0,05%. Abgesehen von der genetischen Veränderung durch mögliche Kreuzungen mit Zuchtlachsen kommen für die Wildlachspopulationen z.B. durch die Verbreitung von Krankheiten und einer Überpopulation der Meerlaus in Gebieten mit vielen Zuchtanlagen weitere Gefahren hinzu, die bis hin zur Ausrottung der Wildlachsbestände führen können. 
Seit einiger Zeit ist die Zahl, der entflohenen Zuchtlachse bereits größer als die Summe der laichreifen Wildlachse in norwegens Flüssen.
Über die Überlebenchancen der der entflohenen Zuchtlachse weiß man bis heute relativ wenig. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## cafabu

*AW: Farmlachse in fast allen Flüssen in Nordtrodelag*

Moin, moin,
in einigen Flüssen in Chile ist der Zuchtlachsbestand 100%!
Dort gab es vorher nie Lachse!
Macht allerdings das Problem nicht geringer, obwohl die Norweger die härtesten Bestimmungen für die Lachszucht weltweit haben.
Und es gibt doch noch idiotische Oberökos die Zuchtlachse befreien.
Die Überlebenchancen sind schon vorhanden, denn sonst würden nicht so viele in die Flüsse aufsteigen.
Auf längerer Sicht wird sich eine Mischpopulation bilden, denn die Zuchtlachse sind fortpflanzungsfähig.
Carsten


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Farmlachse in fast allen Flüssen in Nordtrodelag*

Nun der Großteil der Zuchtlachse ist bislang wohl eher durch Unwetter und technischen Pannen in die Freiheit gelangt und nicht durch militante Tierbefreier.
Dass die Zuchtlachse grundsätzlich überlebensfähig sind, ist auch den Norwegern bekannt, allerdings fehlen gesicherte Hinweise zur Überlebenrate insgesamt und zu Wanderrouten usw.
Die ausgebüchsten Zuchtlachse machen einfach was sie wollen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Eichelfritte

*AW: Farmlachse in fast allen Flüssen in Nordtrodelag*

Mal ne Frage. Was ist so schlimm an Zuchtlachsen?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Farmlachse in fast allen Flüssen in Nordtrodelag*

Warum erschiessen wir nicht alle Bisons in den Prärien Nordamerikas und ersetzen sie durch Milchkühe|rolleyes

Spass beiseite|wavey:
Aus der Sicht eines Naturliebhabers
1. Zuchtlachse sind Träger von Krankheiten, die in der Massentierhaltung nur durch Medikamenteneinsatz eingedämmt werden können. Diese Krankheiten werden natürlich in die Wildlachsstämme eingeschleppt.
2. Sie verbreiten Ihren Befall mit Lachsläusen, einem Hautparasiten in die Wildstämme. Massiver Befall mit Lachsläusen kann speziell für Jungtiere tödlich sein.
3. Wenn sie in die Flüsse aufsteigen und sich dort mit Wildlachsen paaren, verfälschen sie den Gen-Pool der örtlichen Lachsstämme. Fast jeder der lachsführenden Flüsse hat einen Gen-Pool, der speziell auf den Fluss und dessen Gegebenheiten/Umwelteinflüsse im Laufe von Jahrtausenden durch die Evolution "zugeschnitten" wurde. Die Vermischung mit dem Gen-Material der Zuchtlachse führt zu einer Verschlechterung der Überlebensfähigkeit der Nachkommen und somit letztendlich zu einem Niedergang der natürlichen Lachsstämme, der genetischen Vielfalt.

Letzendlich wird hierdurch die genetische Vielfalt, die auch für das Überleben einer Art wichtig ist, massiv eingeschränkt, da der Gen-Pool der Zuchtlachse sehr klein und einseitig ist.

Mal ein wenig ein (fast) paralleles Bespiel aus dem Lebensmittelbereich:
Vielfalt ist das doch was man haben möchte, oder wolltest Du in ganz Deutschland überall nur noch eine Biersorte, eine Brotsorte, eine Weinsorte zur Verfügung haben??

Aus der Sicht eines Anglers: 
Vom anglerischen Anspruch ist ein Zuchtfisch kein Ersatz für einen Wildfisch, weder ist er so anspruchsvoll zu fangen noch so kampfstark. Eine Zuchtforelle aus einem Forellen-Puff ist eben nichts im Vergleich zu einer Wildforelle, das wirst Du vielleicht auch schon mal erlebt haben...

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Farmlachse in fast allen Flüssen in Nordtrodelag*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage. Was ist so schlimm an Zuchtlachsen?



Steht doch nur drei Beiträge zuvor beschrieben, oder findest Du das nicht weiter schlimm?



Tomasz schrieb:


> ... Abgesehen von der *genetischen Veränderung durch mögliche Kreuzungen* mit Zuchtlachsen kommen für die Wildlachspopulationen z.B. durch die *Verbreitung von Krankheiten* und einer *Überpopulation der Meerlaus in Gebieten mit vielen Zuchtanlagen* weitere Gefahren hinzu, die *bis hin zur Ausrottung der Wildlachsbestände* führen können...



MeFo-Schreck hat es auch nochmal auf den Punkt gebracht#6.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Eichelfritte

*AW: Farmlachse in fast allen Flüssen in Nordtrodelag*

Die Antwort von MeFo-Schreck fand ich aber irgendwie verständlicher, da ausführlicher


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Farmlachse in fast allen Flüssen in Nordtrodelag*

Alles klar#h.
Wenn Dich das Thema wirklich interessiert und Du mal in Norwegen sein solltest, kann ich Dir nur raten mal ein Lachsmuseum, wie in Laerdalsoyri zu besuchen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3347210&postcount=3

http://www.norsk-villakssenter.no/index.html

Das ist wahnsinnig interessant und aufschlussreich. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Eichelfritte

*AW: Farmlachse in fast allen Flüssen in Nordtrodelag*

Danke für die Links. Nach Norwegen würd ich wirklich gerne mal. Aber dann mit nem Kollegen. Jetzt steht erstmal der Urlaub mit Freundinn in der Sonne an 
Und das Museum sieht auch interessant aus. Gibts sowas ähnliches auch in der Nähe von Köln?.


----------

